
China says Bitcoin is wasteful. Now it wants to ban mining - monsieurpng
https://www.wired.com/story/china-says-bitcoin-wasteful-wants-ban-mining
======
Fjolsvith
China government wanting to clamp down on crypto use, perhaps?

Probably will make mining elsewhere profitable again.

